
I Fought ISIS with the Kurds in Syria - apsec112
http://www.thetower.org/article/i-fought-isis-with-kurds-in-syria-this-is-what-it-was-like/
======
pizza
there's also this guy on twitter @pisspiggrandad who went from being a florist
in California to a volunteer in the YPG (and he sends memes home, too)

